# de onze / d'onze, de un / d'un - élision devant un adjectif numéral ?



## Robert_Hope

Salut

J'écris une rédaction

Est-ce que l'on dit "à l'âge *de* onze ans" ou "à l'âge *d'*onze ans" ?

Je suis pas sûr à cause de la différence entre "*de *onze ans" et toutes les autres phrases avec "*d'*" avant une voyelle.

Merci

Bob

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pour "onze", c'est un autre principe qui s'applique : pas de liaison ni d'élision devant un numéral ou ses dérivés.


----------



## itka

C'est exact... avec quelques nuances, en ce qui concerne l'élision devant un numéral.
On dit "un bouillon d'onze heures"... bien sûr, c'est un amalgame où le numéral est englobé... mais il me semble qu'on peut aussi parler du "train d'onze heures" aussi bien que "..de onze heures"... Je ne suis pas sûre de l'exactitude de cela... que l'on entend pourtant !
Quelqu'un connaît-il une règle ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour, pour "onze", je ne pense pas que l'élision soit jamais possible. Elle l'est pour "un" : un enfant d'un an, une conférence d'une heure et quart. Je ne vois pas d'autres déterminants numéraux commençant par une voyelle que "un" et "onze"...


----------



## itka

Trouvées sur Google :

le fameux bouillon *d'onze* heures
la dame d'*onze heures* (plante et aussi titres d'une pièce et d'un film)
une équipe de foot est composée d'*onze joueurs*
le démon d'*onze heures* (titre de roman)
constatant la volonté *d'onze* États membres (tous sauf le Royaume-Uni)
On corrigera avec "un bouquet *d'onze* oeillets"
Un total *d’onze* universités de l’Etat espagnol on renoncé
L’influence du cycle solaire *d’onze* ans dans l’atmosphère moyenne
Bordure *d'onze* lis
En effet, ces deux coups de feu sont responsables de la mort *d'onze* millions d'hommes.
période *d’onze* mois
Adrien Louis Le Bugle, age *d'onze* ans,

GREVISSE donne l'élision pour *facultative*.

En conclusion, ne la faites pas, mais ne vous étonnez pas et sachez que ce n'est pas une faute si vous la rencontrez !


----------



## CABEZOTA

Merci d'avoir fait le point pour "onze"! Juste une petite précision supplémentaire : élision facultative pour "onze" lorsqu'il est employé comme déterminant numéral. S'il est employé comme substantif, l'élision devient vraiment impossible :

*C'est l'onze qui est sorti au loto (C'est le onze)
*L'onze novembre, tu fais quoi ? (Le onze novembre)

Pour l'adjectif "onzième", l'élision est vraiment archaïque : L'onzième joueur de chaque équipe est appelé au centre du terrain > Dans 99,99% des cas, on dira plutôt "Le onzième joueur"...

Pour le bouillon d'onze heures, il me semble qu'on le trouve assez fréquemment  (par rapport à "de onze heures") parce que c'est une expression consacrée, non ?


----------



## Katoussa

Bonjour 
Une étudiante m'a posé une colle aujourd'hui. Pourquoi dit-on et écrit-on
à l'âge *de *onze ans 
et pas
à l'âge d'onze ans

En effet je leur martèle la règle de la suppression du 'e' avec l'apparition de l'apostrophe pour tout mot grammatical se terminant par un 'e' devant un mot qui commence par une voyelle. 
Pourquoi ça ne marche pas dans ce cas?

Katoussa.


----------



## Sergius

Vous ne pensez pas que ce soit une simple exception? Non? Du moins, moi, je crois l'avoir lu dans les livres de phonétique.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Onze_ (et ses dérivés comme _onzième_) est une exception pour laquelle on *peut* ne pas faire l'élision. Et en fait, on ne la fait généralement pas.

_à l'âge *de* onze an_s 
_à l'âge *d'*onze an_s () (correct, mais beaucoup moins courant)


----------



## Gwynplaine

C'est pareil avec _un_ : _à l'âge de un an_.


----------



## Katoussa

Okay, c'est une exception officielle quoi.
C'est toujours intéressant de savoir que l'on peut dire 'd'onze ans'. Je ne l'ai jamais entendu, ni même vu écrit, mais c'est toujours bon à savoir. Merci beaucoup Maître Capello. (Mes étudiants vont râler: une exception de plus)

Katoussa.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous, 
est-ce que l'on fait toujours l'élision entre "de" et "un" ? je crois avois vu des cas où l'on ne le fais pas, mais je n'arrive pas à me les rappeler. Maintenant je suis toute perplexe.

Merci vivement de m'aider !!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il est des cas où l'élision est obligatoire, d'autres où elle ne se fait pas, et encore d'autres où elle est facultative. Je ne saurais mieux expliquer que la BDL.


> On fait généralement l'élision devant _un_ lorsqu'il est employé comme adjectif numéral. Toutefois, il est possible de ne pas faire l'élision si on veut insister sur l'idée de quantité ou de mesure.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci pour ce lien utile !
encore une question liée : si l'on écrit "1" pour un, ce sera aussi le même raisonnement ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

À mon avis on hésite, lorsqu'on rédige, à utiliser les chiffres, mais si on le fait, je crois que la règle est la même.


----------



## mekman99

Est-ce qu'on dit :

"...dès l’âge de un mois..."

 ou:

"...dès l’âge d'un mois..." et pourquoi?


Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

"...dès l’âge d'un mois..." 

par ce que 'de un' devient 'd'un'.

Cet enfant a moins  *d'un* an.
J'ai besoin *d'un* peu d'aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Et moi, je dis _dès l'âge *de* un an/mois_…  En effet, devant les adjectifs numéraux (dont _un_ fait partie), on ne fait généralement pas l'élision. En revanche, et c'est peut-être ce qui vous perturbe, on fait toujours l'élision devant l'article indéfini _un_. 

_Cet enfant a moins  *de un/d'un* an.
J'ai besoin *d'un* peu d'aide._


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour !

J’écrivais un message à une amie à moi aujourd’hui où j’ai proposé un randez-vous. Pendant que je donnait le temps, a surgi un doute. Est-qu’on doit écrire :
1)_ Est-ce que nous pouvons nous voir à XYZ* autour de 11.00 heures ?_
ou
2)_ Est-ce que nous pouvons nous voir à XYZ* autour d’11.00 heures ?_
ou quelque chosde d’autre ?

Je sais qu’on peut éviter le problème en écrivant _autour d’onze heures_ ou _vers 11.00 heures_, mais je voulais savoir qu’est-ce qu’on doit faire dans les situations telles que dans l’exemple. Esc-ce qu’il y a des règles de conduite précis dans les cas similaires ? Je pense qu’on ne joint pas les prépositions avec les nombres écrits en chiffres, donc la phrase numéro 1) est correcte. Si c’est vrai, est-ce qu’on joint le deux mots en les prononçant ?

*XYZ=l'endroit du rencontre

Merci,
T


----------



## HerbertX

C'est : "autour *de 11h00*" 
Plus simple :* vers* 11h00, à environ 11h00


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il n'y a plus de liaison devant les chiffres onze et huit. Donc de onze heures, de 11 heures, de huit heures.


----------



## Micia93

Je ne comprends pas :


Maître Capello said:


> _Onze_ (et ses dérivés comme _onzième_) est une exception pour laquelle on *peut* ne pas faire l'élision





Lacuzon said:


> Il n'y a plus de liaison devant les chiffres onze et huit. Donc de onze heures, de 11 heures, de huit heures.



Quelle est la règle au final?


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout d'abord, je suppose que Lacuzon parlait en fait d'_élision_ plutôt que de _liaison_…

Quoi qu'il en soit, la disjonction devant _onze_ n'est pas systématique. Dans la pratique, l'élision est assez rare, mais on en trouve quelques exemples dans la littérature :

_La jouissance de dix tableaux de David et *d'*onze de Ingres _(Baudelaire, _Curiosités esthétiques_).
_Il est près *d'*onze heures _(Zola, _La Conquête de Plassans_).
_Dès l'âge *d'*onze ans _(France, _L'Île des pingouins_).
_Le soleil *d'*onze heures _(Mauriac, _Préséances_).
_La demie *d'*onze heures _(Green, _L'Autre_).
_La durée normale de sa vie est *d'*onze jours _(Montherlant, _Coups de soleil_).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour la citation de Baudelaire, j'imagine un tour poétique, ou peut-être un amusement, car on dit toujours_ le violon d'Ingres_, jamais _de Ingres_, et il aurait été impossible - en laissant de côté les règles poétiques - de dire _et d'onze d'Ingres_ : personne ne comprendrait à l'oral. Clairement j'aurais choisi _et de onze d'Ingres_.

Comme Lacuzon, si j'interprète bien ce qu'il voulait dire, je ne fais jamais l'élision devant _onze_.


----------



## anddes

Selon la Banque de dépannage linguistique :

« Il n’y a pas d’élision devant les chiffres suivants et leurs dérivés : _huit, huitième, onze, onzième._ »

*Exemple* *:*

- Il n’y a *que* huit participants à cette réunion, alors que l’on y en attendait plus *de* onze.

Réf. : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=1745


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> _La jouissance de dix tableaux de David et *d'*onze de Ingres _(Baudelaire, _Curiosités esthétiques_).


Il y a peut-être des différences entre les éditions mais dans le fac-similé ici on lit « dix tableaux de David et *onze* de Ingres ».


----------



## zaby

Bonsoir,



CapnPrep said:


> Il y a peut-être des différences entre les éditions mais dans le fac-similé ici on lit « dix tableaux de David et *onze* de Ingres ».



Dans les "éclaircissement et variantes" du document il est d'ailleurs précisé en p.481:


> Page 205. «...la jouissance de dix tableaux de David et onze de Ingres.» - 1846 : de David et _d'_onze de Ingres



En passant, on trouve aussi plusieurs occurences de "l'école d'Ingres" dans ce document


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Quand on ne peut pas faire l'élision devant "un"? J'ai viens de lire dans un livre la phrase suivante: "Une pièce de un euro avait roulé sous la commode". Pourquoi de un et non pas "d'un"? Quand on dit par exemple: "Je sortais d'un restaurant italien quand je l'ai recontré" on dit "d'un", donc pourquoi "de un" ici?
Je pense que j'ai le même doute avec "onze" mais je ne sais si c'est le même cas...
Un grand merci pour votre apport


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je ne vois aucune raison de _ne pas dire_ "une pièce d'un euro".


----------



## SergueiL

J'ai également été surpris de lire dans le Petit Robert, en avertissement de la page de "*un, une*" :


> *REM.* On ne fait généralement pas l'élision devant un adjectif numéral non suivi de décimales : _une pièce de un euro_, mais _un homme d'un mètre quatre-vingt-cinq_.


J'aurais plutôt dit que l'élision est laissée au choix du locuteur dans tous les cas. Que préconisent les autres grammairiens ? Et comment justifient-ils leur choix ?

Et je partage aussi le doute de Limettier quant au onze :
_Une équipe de football est composée de onze joueurs_ ou _d'onze joueurs_.


----------



## Roméo31

Sergueil, voici ce que disent plusieurs autres grands spécialistes de la langue :

*J. Girodet écrit :*


> Devant _un(e),_* la préposition de s'élide* (Un poids d'un kilogramme, d'une tonne. Une distance d'un kilomètre),* sauf si l'on veut insister sur le caractère numérique, dans un texte scientifique ou commercial*. Par ex. : Un vitesse de un mètre à la seconde. Une somme de un million huit cent cinquante-deux mille francs.



*M. Grevisse et A Goosse tout en évoquant cette possibilité dérogatoire, édictent une règle nettement moins simple :*


> *La disjonction se produit [==> l'élision ne se fait pas] devant un quand il est numéral : nécessairement s’il est nominalisé ; facultativement et surtout pour insister sur la quantité, s’il est déterminant.*
> 
> Un nominalisé : Le un de telle rue (Ac. 1935). — Le un de ce nombre est mal fait. — La clé du un (= de la chambre n° 1). — En scène pour le un (= premier acte) ! — Sa photo a paru à la une [= première page] des journaux. — Vos titres sont le Premier, l’Unique, le Un [à un empereur] (Claudel, Repos du septième jour).
> 
> Un déterminant : Des enfants de un à douze ans (Littré, art. un, 1°). — Un retard de une heure 1/2 (Stendhal, Corresp., t. IX, p. 160). — Le gouvernement avait décidé qu’une somme de un ou deux millions serait employée (Tocqueville, Souvenirs, p. 200). — La pension n’était même pas de un franc, mais de une drachme par jour (Larbaud, A. O. Barnabooth, Journal intime, Pl., p. 220). [...]
> 
> Sans disjonction [onc avec élision] : Intention de ne rester qu’une heure, mais la soirée s’est prolongée jusqu’à plus d’une heure du matin ( Gide, Journal, 5 févr. 1931). — L’échelle des salaires allant d’un à cinq (Maulnier, Sens des mots, p. 187). — Couloir d’un kilomètre (Malraux, Antimémoires, p. 112). — Large d’un à deux centimètres ( Robbe-Grillet, Dans le labyrinthe, p. 85).
> 
> Il n’y a pas de disjonction [l y a donc élision] quand un est article ou pronom et dans les locutions ne faire qu’un, c’est tout Ùun.
> 
> L’achat d’une voiture.  Ce qu’une voiture consomme.  L’un Ùaprès l’autre, les Ùuns et les autres, il n’y en a (ou n’en reste) qu’un.



*Selon J. Hanse,*


> *on ne fait pas l'élision devant un quand celui-ci représente un numéro ou un chiffre ou quand il marque le point de départ d'une série numérale* :_ Le un de telle rue_ (la maison qui porte le n° 1). _Voici la clé du 1_ [_sic_] (de l'appartement n° 1). _Le un_ (l'acte I). _La page un _[_sic_]._ Votre 1 est mal fait _[_sic_]._ Compter de 1 à 10 _[_sic_]. *On peut aussi ne pas faire l'élision quand on veut souligner le nombre un en le faisant précéder d'une petite pause* _Une pièce de un franc_ (ou _d'un franc_)._ Un saut de un mètre_ (ou_ d'un mètre_).



*J.-P. Colin :*


> * L'élision se fait généralement devant un, sauf s'il sert à désigner un chiffre ou un numéro *_*:* La concierge du un, _ou si l'on veut insister sur l'idée de "mesure" ou de "quantité"_ : Des bonds de un mètre en l'air_ (Jouhandeau). [...]



*Cl. Kannas* (_Le Dictionnaire Bescherelle des difficultés_) :


> *Dans un texte technique ou pour bien marquer qu'il s'agit du nombre et pas de l'article indéfini, on ne fait pas l'élision :*_ une différence de un euro. _[...] On ne fait pas l'élision _: de un à vingt _[...]



*A. V. THomas :*


> "*Un", adjectif numéral. On ne fait généralement pas l'élision devant un adjectif numéral non suivi de décimales *: _Une longueur de un centimètre_ (mais _Un homme d'un mètre quatre-vingt-cinq_ [Acad.])._ Une pièce de un franc._ _Compter de un à vingt. Des enfants de un à douze ans_ (Littré)._ Le un de telle rue_ (Acad.). _Habiter le un (au un), rue de Paradis_



*D. Péchoin et B. Dauphin :*


> *On ne fait pas d'élision devant un des cas suivants :
> 1. Quand un, n. m., désigne le chiffre ou le numéro 1* [...]
> *2. Quand un, adjectif numéral, est le premier terme d'une énumération* :_ compter de un à vingt._
> *3. Quand un est adjectif numéral et qu'on veut souligner sa valeur numérique* :_ des intervalles de un centimètre ; une pièce de un franc ; il est près de une heure._



*M. Riegel, J.-C. Pellat et R. Rioul :*


> *Ce phénomène [l'élision] concerne exclusivement*
> [...]
> *.* *de,  préposition ou allomorphe du déterminant indéfini des devant adjectif qualificatif antéposé* [...] On observe parfois que, contrairement au bon usage, certaines élisions en principe obligatoires ne sont pas réalisées [...] : _près de une heure._



Conclusion : Sergueil, Limettier, la position adoptée par la très grande majorité des grammairiens et d'autres spécialistes de la langue française devrait conduire certains à ne plus dire ni écrire _d'un/d'une_ dans certains cas...


----------



## Nraot

Bonjour.
Quid d'une énumération?
Est-il admis d'écrire "De un, ... De deux, ..." ou cela doit-il impérativement être "D'un, ... De deux, ..."? Ou selon un exemple d'emploi adverbial dans le Petit Robert, simplement "Un, ... Deux, ..."?
Par ailleurs, je viens de me faire corriger "De un, ..." par "D'une, ..." Pourquoi cette suggestion de féminin?
Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

On fera l'élision dans la plupart des cas, mais cela dépend en fait du contexte, du style et selon que _un_ soit un simple article indéfini ou un adjectif numéral.


----------



## beri

Il semblerait qu’avant les adjectifs numéraux on ne pratique pas l’élision :
- moins de 11
- avancer de 11 cases
- la énième/onzième fois
- le 1 dans la 3e à Longchamp
- le 1 050 234e inscrit

Mais qu’en est-il quand ce numéral est « 1 » ?
- reculer d’/de 1 case
- moins d’/de 1 million de personnes
- chiffre d’affaires de 1 milliard d’euros

Merfi


----------



## Bezoard

Dans les trois cas que vous citez, l'élision me semble  naturelle même si la disjonction se pratique aussi assez souvent.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire dans un guide de Hachette consacré à Marrakech la phrase suivante: "Le charme opère encore jusqu'à aujourd'hui et plus de un million de touristes visitent Marrakech chaque année".
Pourquoi on ne fait pas l'élision entre "de" et "un" ici? Ce n'est pas ce "un" un adjectif numéral et de ce fait il faudrait la faire?  Il s'agit d'un style soutenu et c'est pour ça que l'auteur ne l'a pas faite? Ce serait parce que l'auteur voudrait insister sur la quantité ? Je ne comprends pas trop...


----------



## Bezoard

Votre étonnement est légitime. Je pense que la liaison aurait été préférable.
Mais comme l'explique le lien vers la BDL mentionné plus haut : « On fait généralement l'élision devant _un_ lorsqu'il est employé comme adjectif numéral. Toutefois, il est possible de ne pas faire l'élision si on veut insister sur l'idée de quantité ou de mesure.»
C'est probablement ce que le scripteur a eu en tête, il a détaché "un million" pour insister sur cette quantité.
J'ajoute que la disjonction est aujourd'hui de plus en plus fréquente (à ce qu'il me semble entendre et lire) qu'elle ne l'était naguère.


----------



## clamor

On peut même dire que ''un'', lorsqu'il peut être remplacé par le chiffre 1, ne permet pas l'élision en français courant ou soutenu.
Par exemple, dans une énumération : de un... de deux... (d'un... de deux..., à éviter). Aussi : ''Pose ton un'' sans liaison (pour l' ''as'' dans quelques jeux), ''Je prends le un''. D'ailleurs, ''onze'' fonctionne de la même façon.


----------

